# How neccessary is sun to dry firewood?



## johndeereg (Aug 13, 2013)

I moved into a new house and it's mostly all shade. There are many large trees, but it's not a dense shade like a solid forest. There is one area that receives some morning sun, but it is further from the house for winter to bring it in and I would enjoy splitting wood in the shade areas since the morning sun spot is near the neighbors. I'm wondering if it's going to work out ok to stack firewood in the shade or if I should put it in the morning sun area even though it's not as convenient. thanks!


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 13, 2013)

johndeereg said:


> I moved into a new house and it's mostly all shade. There are many large trees, but it's not a dense shade like a solid forest. There is one area that receives some morning sun, but it is further from the house for winter to bring it in and I would enjoy splitting wood in the shade areas since the morning sun spot is near the neighbors. I'm wondering if it's going to work out ok to stack firewood in the shade or if I should put it in the morning sun area even though it's not as convenient. thanks!



Sun on a pile only heats up the top and the side facing the sun and evern there it doesn't heat it up much. The most important for drying is air circulation through the stacks. Given choice between sun and no air circulaton or deep shade with good air flow - I'll take the deep shade any day.

Harry K


----------



## Nosmo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Seasoning*

I believe as long as it is stacked and kept dry it will season. It may take longer with no sunshine directly on the stack. The wind is a great helper in seasoning wood.

I have several stacks that get no sunshine but are under cover of a roof at the entrance to my shop. They all have seasoned well.

Nosmo


----------



## RiverRocket (Aug 13, 2013)

I think it would depend. If your wood is already somewhat dry or if it's green when you stack it. 
If it's somewhat green it will rot or get punky if you stack it in full shade? 
I would at least make sure you cover the top of it. I cut some cherry a couple of years ago and instead of bringing it down to the house I just ranked it and left it up in the woods in full shade. The following fall I went to throw it on the trailer and it was really punky. I cut hard Maple and left it stacked in the woods and it was ok for about two years and then started to get punky. 
I think it would depend on the species of wood. Locust, Oak, Hickory and some others would probably be ok for a while.
Cherry, Maple,Pine,Ash and similar would probably rot. (Just my experience)


----------



## haveawoody (Aug 13, 2013)

You can dry wood in a shaded area, just takes longer.
In an open air barn silver maple is around 9 months, outdoors in a sunny windy location 3 months.
I would expect outdoors in a less than sunny location hardwood that normally takes 6 months to dry will take 9 or 10 months and longer in a rainy season.
If you can find a sunny spot it will be better since a shaded area will also take longer to dry wood back up between rain storms adding to the length of drying time.

Wind, sun and rain.
If any two of them are bad it = rot.


----------



## savageactor7 (Aug 13, 2013)

We live in the graveyard of the clouds and I think it's vital to have morning sun on any uncovered wood stacked outside. Sure the wind will dry and eventually season firewood...but that's still second to our friend the sun.


----------



## stihlonlynow (Aug 13, 2013)

The wood I put in airy sheds dried down just fine in a few months. Getting it off the ground and covered is key. A friend did a study years ago where he weighed four freshly split chunks. He put one in the garage one in an open shed one outside and one outside covered. The one in the open shed lost weight the quickest. My 20 dollar wood moisture meter is pretty accurate. I will go test some wood that I put in a shed at the end of April.


----------



## CTYank (Aug 13, 2013)

Heat has a lot to do with drying wood, both in terms of equilibrium MC and drying rate.

All things else being equal, stacking where exposed to full sunlight makes a big difference. IMHO.

Some Northern Red Oak that I tossed into a south-facing, well-ventilated, roofed bin last (2012) spring burned great last winter; of course it was buzzed to 8" length for my little stove and that helped too, to let the moisture leave.

I wouldn't expect much from shaded stacks, except maybe in Arizona or Nevada.


----------



## D&B Mack (Aug 13, 2013)

I think wind and humidity are more important. My wood seasons in the shade (under trees). But if you are getting shade from trees, those same trees may also be cutting down the amount of wind passing through your stacks. In this scenario, you have to be more cognoscente of the typical direction of wind (the direction of which you stack) and vigilante of keeping your stacks covered properly.


----------



## cnice_37 (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow, 8 replies and no one got the answer correct.

Well, first off, welcome to A.S.

Secondly, for the answer.... drum roll please....


Cut down those trees!


----------



## TeeMan (Aug 13, 2013)

In my experience firewood seasons the best with exposure to the elements (rain, wind, sun, even the winter). I would suggest having a closer pile to your house for winter access to stack the seasoned wood on in the shade and the main pile in the sun. As noted earlier, air circulation is more key though.


----------



## slowp (Aug 13, 2013)

What is this sun that you speak of?

For those of us who live in the rain forest, a roof is more important. The wind will help to dry the wood. My pile gets only a few hours of sun this time of the year--we get about 9 months of drizzle and rain. I get dry and seasoned wood. I even use :msp_scared: a tarp to cover the top. Note that I said top. The sides of your pile should be kept open for air circulation. 

Punky wood from being in the shade? I don't think so. Punk is caused by rot. Rot usually occurs when wood is sitting directly on the ground.
Punky wood also occurs naturally from rot already in the live tree. We call the start of it, white speck. So elevate and stick a roof over it. 
Leave the sides open. It'll dry.


----------



## slowp (Aug 13, 2013)

cnice_37 said:


> Wow, 8 replies and no one got the answer correct.
> 
> Well, first off, welcome to A.S.
> 
> ...



No way. I take pride in having trees on my place and I even plant a few more each spring. The answer is air circulation.


----------



## H 2 H (Aug 13, 2013)

slowp said:


> No way. I take pride in having trees on my place and I even plant a few more each spring. _*The answer is air circulation*_.




Yep; air circulation :msp_wink:


----------



## slowp (Aug 13, 2013)

View attachment 309213


----------



## Fred Wright (Aug 13, 2013)

All of our stacks are in shade... there's tall trees around the yard, nowhere else to stack it, really. It doesn't get much sun (in summer) but it gets plenty of air flow. A decent gap between the racks helps. After a couple years of drying time it's good to burn.

Where some folks go wrong, they stack green wood next to or against a structure or fence that blocks air movement. It may get good sun exposure but there's no air flow to really dry it well.


----------



## zogger (Aug 13, 2013)

I have tried just a big variety of stacking methods. I have found good airflow, with the stack elevated up somehow so air can get in under the wood, combined with a loose stack works the best. Obviously a sunny spot in addition to that is better, but there are plenty of woodsheds out there where the wood gets little to no sun, but good air, and it dries.

Just remember if you put a stack under trees, in the fall leaves would cover it up at the top and sit there and start to rot and turn to mold, etc. Better to have a tarp on just the top or something you can fling off on drier days and then the leaves will fall off as well.


----------



## H 2 H (Aug 13, 2013)

Air flow







My wood shed is completely empty right now (this is last years pic) all my firewood for this season is still seating in the wood's stacked up; do I have any volunteers help bring it home and stack t n the wood shed


----------



## Whitespider (Aug 13, 2013)

How necessary is sun to dry firewood??

It ain't necessary, but it will dry a lot slower without it... and it will rot a lot sooner.
Single row stacks in a shady but open area, with a generous air space on both sides, off the ground or on a moisture barrier, your firewood will dry _as long as there is some air movement_. But if the stack is sheltered from the prevailing wind... well... good luck

People confuse firewood _seasoning_ with firewood _storage_... and most hardwood firewood does not _store_ well in heavy shade. Even with good air movement, and depending on when it was stacked, 18 to 24 months is as long as I would want it sitting in heavy shade... any sign of moss, mushrooms, mildew and whatnot is a sure sign it's been sitting there way too long already. Firewood _stores_ best in an open, breezy area, with lots and lots of sun... and, contrary to belief, it _stores_ best without any sort of cover.

_Storing_ firewood in an open area where sun exposure can be maximized, without any sort of cover, will minimize all the things that accelerate the rotting process... insects, molds and mildews, rodents, mushrooms and whatnot. If such an area ain't available, the second best choice for "_storage_" (not "_seasoning_") is a woodshed... after a few months of "_seasoning_" you move the firewood to the woodshed for "_storage_". Honestly, until I joined this board, I'd never heard of anyone putting *un*seasoned firewood under any sort of cover or roof... 'round here woodsheds are for "_storage_", not "_seasoning_". Heck, if someone saw me putting a cover or roof over green firewood they'd likely call the loony bin.


----------



## NDtreehugger (Aug 13, 2013)

From what I have found,

I had some Elm in a garage for years it did season and was some of the best wood I ever had, Took years.

One year like this year we had too much rain so I stored 3 cords in the garage kept the doors open there was lots of heat in the garage and the humidity was horrible, the wood did season but not all the way.

Direct sun will heat the pile a warm breeze will carry the moisture away from the wood.

The best wood you can have no doubt is sun dried. I need to expand my wood storage,
This winter I will be removing 10 trees to have sun for the wood pile. If I ever stop needed the wood storage space Ill have a nice garden. 

I second the motion, cut them trees down.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 13, 2013)

I think there's a trend here. It can be done, but it's better with sun.

Think of your lawn. The sunny areas burn off the dew in the morning sooner. That same dew is surface moisture on your wood stacks. Till the surface moisture burns off, the internal moisture ain't going anywhere.

I'll keep mine out in the sun, y'all can do what ya want. I'll also call BS when you tell me it takes years to season oak or whatever.


----------



## chucker (Aug 13, 2013)

with out rain or high humidity, mine dries well at night with out any sun.. so its got to be the great north land's moon light that takes over for the sun and hurries the seasoning hey?? :msp_razz::biggrin:


----------



## zogger (Aug 13, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> I think there's a trend here. It can be done, but it's better with sun.
> 
> Think of your lawn. The sunny areas burn off the dew in the morning sooner. That same dew is surface moisture on your wood stacks. Till the surface moisture burns off, the internal moisture ain't going anywhere.
> 
> I'll keep mine out in the sun, y'all can do what ya want. I'll also call BS when you tell me it takes years to season oak or whatever.



Of course it is better in the sun, but can be done in the shade or a shed given air flow.

As to the lawn, yes, that is what happens, but your lawn isn't sitting six inches or more up in the air either. Not much wind underground....


----------



## D&B Mack (Aug 13, 2013)

chucker said:


> with out rain or high humidity, mine dries well at night with out any sun.. so its got to be the great north land's moon light that takes over for the sun and hurries the seasoning hey?? :msp_razz::biggrin:



Mine seasons at just about the same rate in the winter time as it does in the summer...as long as both comparable stacks are covered in the scenario.


----------



## origionalrebel (Aug 13, 2013)

you use what you have!!!!! if you have a nice open area to stack your wood, use it. if you have to stack in the shade it will season, just not as fast. believe it or not i think rain helps season wood. for years i stacked in deep shade and wood cut from the same tree seasoned better and quicker than that same wood stacked inside an open barn. the wood in the deep shade was not covered in any way. humidity here rarely drops below 90% in the summer. as long as i have somewhere to stack out of the weather and don't have to add handling steps to my woodburning, i will stack mine in the barn. i'll just try to stay at least a year ahead so i don't have to fret about having time to season. cut when it's cool to burn next year.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 13, 2013)

zogger said:


> As to the lawn, yes, that is what happens, but your lawn isn't sitting six inches or more up in the air either. Not much wind underground....



Speak for yourself. I've got plenty of foot tall grass. Been using my mower gas in the boat. Much more return on investment.


----------



## RiverRocket (Aug 13, 2013)

D&B Mack said:


> Mine seasons at just about the same rate in the winter time as it does in the summer...as long as both comparable stacks are covered in the scenario.


:waaaht: Wait a minute...I live in PA...I guarantee you my wood seasons 10 times faster in the 85/deg summer sun and breezes then it does in the 25/deg winter winds.


----------



## zogger (Aug 13, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Speak for yourself. I've got plenty of foot tall grass. Been using my mower gas in the boat. Much more return on investment.




bwahahaha, I meant *suspended* up in the air you silly willy!

Talk about lawns growing, geeeez loweez..like last week I mowed the yard (well, I mow a lot for my job, just talking my own personal yard, which I am sorta cavalier about...). yesterday I finished mowing again, I had near foot tall in a lot of places and had to take half bites with the mighty snapper to keep the wet stuff from clumping up and plugging up the chute. One week! I was mowing while it was still raining because I couldn't wait any longer.

this is has been the wettest, weed growing lawn growing year I can remember down here. Relentless. rained here twice today already, fixing to start again soon. It rained at least three times yesterday, once overnight so I don't know if that was one, twice, three times, etc, just "again" overnight. 

I have no idea when we will get to haying again, but I ain't mowing hay with it raining everyday. I have been putzing with rearranging and rebuilding wood stacks, half from necessity, half from just wanting to do something with wood...getting antsy to go cut again, keep waiting for the typical summer dry season to get here.

I don't mind working in the wet, it is the driving the tractor in soup mud I don't like, leaving huge ruts.


----------



## BP021 (Aug 13, 2013)

1st post & I'll post it here. I stack all my wood on top of pallets outside of my garage directly in the sun (when it shines). We usually get winds from the South-South West & this is where my stacks face. I'll leave uncovered until the snow starts to fly. My wood seasons fairly quick like this.


----------



## stihly dan (Aug 13, 2013)

Hung some laundry out on Saturday. 1 line was in the shade the other in the sun, about 20ft apart the lines where. The line in the sun dried 3 loads, line in the shade barely dried the 1. And it was pretty breezy. Doe's this relate 2 wood? I would think.


----------



## stihly dan (Aug 13, 2013)

Here is my personal theory. The softer woods that season fast like silver maple, box elder, and the like. The have a less dense grain allowing easier moisture flow out, than the denser oak's and such. The denser woods over winter freeze, which creates split's in the wood, and fiber burst's. Allowing for the moisture to escape easier the next summer. Lastly, the warmer the air the more moisture it can hold. So if it's hotter with some sort of breeze, that's when the most moisture escapes. I could be way wrong, but that's what it seems to me.

P.S I have no idea about the dry heat out west. Can't really fathom 110* feeling cooler than our 90*!!


----------



## zogger (Aug 13, 2013)

stihly dan said:


> Here is my personal theory. The softer woods that season fast like silver maple, box elder, and the like. The have a less dense grain allowing easier moisture flow out, than the denser oak's and such. The denser woods over winter freeze, which creates split's in the wood, and fiber burst's. Allowing for the moisture to escape easier the next summer. Lastly, the warmer the air the more moisture it can hold. So if it's hotter with some sort of breeze, that's when the most moisture escapes. I could be way wrong, but that's what it seems to me.
> 
> P.S I have no idea about the dry heat out west. Can't really fathom 110* feeling cooler than our 90*!!



It's freaky! I spent some months in socal before, and would go out running at over 100 degrees..no sweat! I mean, you probably sweat, but no discernible moisture, evaporates instantly. and you just don't feel as hot as your brain tells you it should be. It really does feel hotter out here in the southeast with much higher humidity.


----------



## Whitespider (Aug 13, 2013)

stihly dan said:


> *Hung some laundry out on Saturday. 1 line was in the shade the other in the sun, about 20ft apart the lines where. The line in the sun dried 3 loads, line in the shade barely dried the 1. And it was pretty breezy. Doe's this relate 2 wood? I would think.*



Yeah!! That relates to wood!! It requires energy to convert liquid water into water vapor... the more energy the more water-per-time-unit is converted.
Light, especially sun light, is as near to pure energy as it gets. Even in the dead of winter, at temperatures well below freezing, direct sun light will convert (frozen) liquid water into water vapor.


----------



## Genius. (Aug 13, 2013)

Who needs sun dried firewood?

Whenever you do a oil change on something just throw the oil over your wood pile, you can get green wood to ignite in no time.


----------



## zogger (Aug 13, 2013)

Genius. said:


> Who needs sun dried firewood?
> 
> Whenever you do a oil change on something just throw the oil over your wood pile, you can get green wood to ignite in no time.



All your firewood is single vertical stacked, in full sun and wind, no cover, for like 40 years or sumpin'....


----------



## D&B Mack (Aug 14, 2013)

RiverRocket said:


> :waaaht: Wait a minute...I live in PA...I guarantee you my wood seasons 10 times faster in the 85/deg summer sun and breezes then it does in the 25/deg winter winds.



I stated before, all of my wood is stacked in the shade. I have mostly ash and cherry with some oak; I cover all my stacks. Wood I cut/split in April-May takes about 5 months, wood that I cut/split in November-December takes just under 6...only a little bit longer.

Due to the trees, I get a lot more wind in the fall/winter months along with lower humidity which, I am guessing, makes up for the cooler temps.


----------



## Whitespider (Aug 14, 2013)

Depending on snow depth, I near always cut, split and stack some firewood during January-February... without leaves and undergrowth the work is easier and faster. Normally, except for a few rare days, we don't see temperatures above freezing until the last week of March; yet, the mid-winter splits I've stacked are seasoning noticeably by April... ends checked/cracked and the splits are lighter.

In late fall/early winter I put enough firewood in the basement to (hopefully) last me all heating season so I don't bother brushing the snow off my outside stacks... at times that snow is over a foot deep on the stacks. Between snow storms we'll sometimes get 7-10 days of bright clear days, yet temperatures stay in the teens or single digits. During those sunny periods the snow will disappear from the tops of the stacks... yet leave the wood bone dry. The snow (frozen liquid water) doesn't melt and drip... the energy from sun light has converted it into water vapor. We have extremely low relative humidity during winter, the dry air is looking for moisture and will greedily suck it up... all it takes is a bit of energy (sun light) to get the process started.

My grandmother used to hang her laundry out in the sun to dry during mid-winter, especially bed sheets... even at temperatures below zero. If the day was calm you could see the water vapor rising off those white sheets... man, those (freeze dried?) sheets had the freshest smell. Yeah, firewood seasons during winter, and faster than a person would think possible... especially if it's sitting where the sun can shine on it.


----------



## slowp (Aug 14, 2013)

You can hang laundry to dry here in the winter, but it better be under a roof. Porches are sometimes used for that. The snow here? It has all the water content that the mideast snow is missing. We're on the west side of the Cascade Range and get the moisture straight off the Pacific.
The good thing is that the snow usually gets rained off in our lower elevations after a few days. 

Visit here (don't move here) in the middle of November. That's the best time. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 14, 2013)

i just cut into a couple fir logs that have been down for 2 years ,bark still on ,nice and dry inside ,so now i'm stacking the logs not the pieces ,i will just dig one out if i get cold ,iv'e found this to be much less work and don't need a shed 


View attachment 309365


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 14, 2013)

You guys sure put lots of time and thought into your firewood.......


----------



## zogger (Aug 14, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You guys sure put lots of time and thought into your firewood.......



I would guess 98% of the people on AS are not pro tree climbers/hotsaw racers or loggers. Some big number like that, high 90s. I would think most people here are personal firewood cutters/farm or yard cleanup duties/move a few cord on the side, do some ebay and CL sales. So..that is what interests us the most as regards the main purpose, trees into usable burnable wood,, tree ID, howto do this or that firewood chore, gear, furnaces/stoves/boilers burning in general, etc. Stacking is in there.. Various collectors completely mixed into the demographics, along with dealers/sponsors, some slop over here and there.

Here is my example, personal firewood burner, but I am employed on a farm and am the designated saw guy for most duties, he has hired the bucket truck guys for I think 4 different jobs now, twice in my yard on big overhanging trees, once at his house and once over at the farm after a tornado where the bucket was used to clear like porch debris and sheetmetal from out of trees way up...I do all the other cutting/cleaning/clearing, etc. So I guess really stretching it I am semi pro with a side of liking saws and having a bunch now.

This would actually be an interesting poll, see how many full time pros compared to weekenders and part time pros (of any kind).


----------



## stihl023/5 (Aug 14, 2013)

I dropped and bucked a couple of locust today.
And no I will not label it in the stacks.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 14, 2013)

zogger said:


> I would guess 98% of the people on AS are not pro tree climbers/hotsaw racers or loggers. Some big number like that, high 90s. I would think most people here are personal firewood cutters/farm or yard cleanup duties/move a few cord on the side, do some ebay and CL sales. So..that is what interests us the most as regards the main purpose, trees into usable burnable wood,, tree ID, howto do this or that firewood chore, gear, furnaces/stoves/boilers burning in general, etc. Stacking is in there.. Various collectors completely mixed into the demographics, along with dealers/sponsors, some slop over here and there.
> 
> Here is my example, personal firewood burner, but I am employed on a farm and am the designated saw guy for most duties, he has hired the bucket truck guys for I think 4 different jobs now, twice in my yard on big overhanging trees, once at his house and once over at the farm after a tornado where the bucket was used to clear like porch debris and sheetmetal from out of trees way up...I do all the other cutting/cleaning/clearing, etc. So I guess really stretching it I am semi pro with a side of liking saws and having a bunch now.
> 
> This would actually be an interesting poll, see how many full time pros compared to weekenders and part time pros (of any kind).



I've been heating with wood for about 30 years now.....reading on here just makes me realize how badly I've been doing it. 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 14, 2013)

zogger said:


> So I guess really stretching it I am semi pro with a side of liking saws and having a bunch now.



A professional (pro) is a person engaged in a profession. If you get paid to do it, you're a pro. That's why they call hookers "pros".:msp_tongue: It really has nothing to do with how good you are.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Aug 14, 2013)

MrWhoopee said:


> A professional (pro) is a person engaged in a profession. If you get paid to do it, you're a pro. That's why they call hookers "pros".:msp_tongue: It really has nothing to do with how good you are.



You can say that again.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Fifelaker (Aug 14, 2013)

I cut for money back in the early 80's. Now for the last 20 years or so I just cut for heat, can I still call myself a pro??


----------



## stihl023/5 (Aug 14, 2013)

Fifelaker said:


> I cut for money back in the early 80's. Now for the last 20 years or so I just cut for heat, can I still call myself a pro??



At wood cutting, or is there something else?:msp_w00t:


----------



## VW Splitter (Aug 14, 2013)

zogger said:


> This would actually be an interesting poll, see how many full time pros compared to weekenders and part time pros (of any kind).



Do it.


----------



## Fifelaker (Aug 14, 2013)

If the sun blinked out tomorrow nothing would dry and we would all be dead. So I would say very necessary .


----------



## NDtreehugger (Aug 14, 2013)

stihly dan said:


> Here is my personal theory. The softer woods that season fast like silver maple, box elder, and the like. The have a less dense grain allowing easier moisture flow out, than the denser oak's and such. The denser woods over winter freeze, which creates split's in the wood, and fiber burst's. Allowing for the moisture to escape easier the next summer. Lastly, the warmer the air the more moisture it can hold. So if it's hotter with some sort of breeze, that's when the most moisture escapes. I could be way wrong, but that's what it seems to me.
> 
> P.S I have no idea about the dry heat out west. Can't really fathom 110* feeling cooler than our 90*!!



When I was out west we wood cut Scrub Oak, we would do 40 50 trees per day, then haul them back to the yard, trailer would get tossed in a pile, the truck would dump in a pile and thats where they stayed, never wood we store anything in the shade. Back up North everything gets stacked off the ground and top covered.

In the winter we get 0 to 40 below give or take on both sides, covered, inside or outside it dont matter drying time is the same, I thing we get better drying in the winter then the summer.

The sun really is not needed, but if you got it use it.


----------



## zogger (Aug 14, 2013)

VW Splitter said:


> Do it.



I have had *extremely* bad luck starting threads around this site....replying seems to be OK, starting them....err


----------



## johndeereg (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies! I didn't think my question would get this much response! I've been keeping a tally and I believe votes saying that the sun is a great help is winning but not by a great amount.


----------



## zogger (Aug 15, 2013)

johndeereg said:


> Thanks for all the replies! I didn't think my question would get this much response! I've been keeping a tally and I believe votes saying that the sun is a great help is winning but not by a great amount.



It certainly helps, everyone here would agree on that. 

And if it isn't possible to get much sun...you can still get the wood dry.


----------



## DTB (Aug 15, 2013)

I think it is a combination of sun and wind that works the best. If you can clear a spot, it would help a lot. We are having a lot of rain in Maryland. Most of my seasoned wood has been covered. The seasoning uncovered wood is wet in spots. Today was a nice cool, breezy day for drying. I usually cover my wood at the end of Sept but this year should have done it earlier when I knew it was dry.


----------



## Tazfreak (Aug 15, 2013)

Fifelaker said:


> If the sun blinked out tomorrow nothing would dry and we would all be dead. So I would say very necessary .



Agreed.Here we pile splits,rounds in the open where the timber can get full sun,plenty of wind.No covers, wood seasons quicker in the open even if it gets rained on.No snow here to worry about :biggrin:If u can make ur pile to season on a ridge exposed to the elements it will dry heaps quicker.In summer humidity gets down to under 10 percent some days and u can hear the wood cracking :msp_tongue: Wind is ur friend,hot northerlies and high temps ,up to 110 f make for best curing over summer of firewood here.hardwood cut,split in spring, then summer, autumn to season,then sold over winter,spring mostly under 18 pc moisture content.:chainsawguy:


----------



## Typhke (Aug 15, 2013)

I think the sun helps quite a bit, at least in our wet country Belgium. The side which gets the most sun seems to shrink faster. I try to stack in the open where sun and wind can get to the wood. But I did stack some wood right in the shed after splitting and also under some trees. It dries ok, but the parts in the sun seem to have more cracks and dry faster. I've got some unsplit oak lying around in the wind, sun on it all day long except the early mornings, it is seriously cracking and loosing bark. So far the "it does not dry unsplit" theory. If I go there in the evening, when the sun is down, you can hear the wood cracking.

I think you wouldn't have a problem with stacking the wood in the shade, as long as you keep it off the ground and cover the top. But don't stack too many rows against each other. You don't want middle rows that are still wet or are keeping moisture.


----------



## Cheesecutter (Aug 15, 2013)

It seems like if I have a stack tip over its always to the side that gets the most sun. I always figured that was because the stack dried faster on the sun soaked side so it shrunk and settled faster.


----------



## Whitespider (Aug 15, 2013)

Cheesecutter said:


> *It seems like if I have a stack tip over its always to the side that gets the most sun...*



*LOL*

My stacks run more or less northwest-southeast, about 5 foot apart... so the east face gets morning sun, west face afternoon sun, and the prevailing NW wind blows right down between them. Some of those stacks are gettin' close to 3 years old. They were startin' to lean to the west last year... like you, I figured the stronger afternoon sun, coupled with the warmer afternoon temps were drying/shrinking the west side faster. Anyway, I'd go out with a 3-pound hammer for a couple minutes once or twice a day and straighten them up a bit... I didn't make a "job" out'a it, just a couple minutes when I stepped out for a smoke after supper, or drank a beer after work and didn't feel like goin' in the house right-a-way, etc. Heck, by the end of last summer they were all standing straight and true again.

*LOL*

Guess what?? This year the damn things are leanin' to the east... and leanin' a lot harder too. Heck, some of them are leanin' hard enough that a split will occasionally slide off the top. I guess the east side has caught-up with the west side... I should'a left 'em be last year and they would'a straightened themselves this year. Now some are leanin' hard enough I'm afraid they really will tip over... so now I'm gonna' haf'ta pound 'em up straight again 

*LOL*


----------



## slowp (Aug 15, 2013)

Since it is obvious that my wood pile will never ever dry because it doesn't get constant sun, I've decided to run a long extension cord out and put some Happy Lights on it. They should be on sale soon at Costco. The dark season starts next month. I'll uncover it too. After all, rain helps dry it out, right? We had some rain last night. I'll go see if the uncovered stuff is drier than the poor stuff that is in the shed. I bet the shed stuff is a lot more wet. :msp_wink:


----------



## Whitespider (Aug 15, 2013)

:msp_biggrin: Well heck *slowp*, I've got some sun lamps left over from back-in-the-day... I used them for growing... ummm... ahhh... shall we say, "questionable" :msp_wink: indoor crops back then. Anyway, your more than welcome to them... after all, they're just gathering dust.


----------



## NDtreehugger (Aug 15, 2013)

I have noticed the wood I have in the shade is growing mold and the wood in the sun has no mold, for that reason alone parking wood in the sun is a good idea


----------



## Saddle Mander (Sep 24, 2013)

I really don't have a choice. We have a great backyard (great = almost 100% natural shade), but not enough sun to even grow tomatoes in some buckets. 

I have all my wood up on 6-inch racks in single rows against a mesh fence. It gets good air circulation year round, but only sees the sun during late fall to early spring.

I know it's not ideal, but it's all I got, so I just have to make the best of it.


----------



## svk (Sep 24, 2013)

Here's my observation:

I split a bunch of wood 6 weeks ago.

Part of it was left in partial sun, uncovered.
Part in partial sun covered with tarpaper. 
We are on the east side of a small lake so we have almost constant west wind coming through the stacks (which are stacked facing west-east) 

It's been pretty rainy up here but the top rows of the uncovered pile are still green but significantly more dry than the covered. The pieces that I put on top of the tarpaper to hold it down are already almost completely dry from the sun baking the tarpaper.

Side note: I cover all of my stacks with tin or tar paper as up here the top rows of wood will rot long before they season/dry. I also will sometimes put up several years worth in one sitting and then just keep the pile up with what I cut each year so the back side of the pile may sit for years before being burned.


----------

